# Clausing Colchester lathe and horizontal band saw - $1 (Plumas lake)



## MrWhoopee (May 31, 2020)

Industrial lathe and horizontal band saw - tools - by owner - sale
					

Industrial lathe - see picture for details - $ 999.00 OBO Industrial horizontal band saw - comes...



					sacramento.craigslist.org
				




Good God! I wish I had room.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 31, 2020)

At that price, you should make room...


----------



## C-Bag (May 31, 2020)

Deleted by author


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 1, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Deleted by author



Thank God, it was killing me. Either it sold, or the seller found out what it was worth. The saw was a steal too.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 1, 2020)

I just hope it wasn’t scooped up by some jerk and come back at $3500+....been seeing that too.


----------

